# lightest carbon frame around next year? A Fuji?



## rook (Apr 5, 2009)

I think the lightest production frame you can buy, currently is a Scott. However, I just read an article in Velonews that has the new 2010 Fuji SST at 985 grams for a 56cm frame. That's insanely light! Is this the lightest frame around? I'm trying hard not to be a weight weenie, but if this is stiff enough, it will just be too hard to resist.

They have Ivan Dominguez, a sprinter riding on the US pro circuit, riding the prototype frames in competition.
Article here:
https://velonews.com/article/92903/dominguez-tests-2010-fuji-in-philly


----------



## TricksterG (Jul 9, 2008)

All I know if its that light, and retains the stiffness then man, Im going to need to get one of those! Thing looks pretty nice


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

rook said:


> I think the lightest production frame you can buy, currently is a Scott. However, I just read an article in Velonews that has the new 2010 Fuji SST at 985 grams for a 56cm frame. That's insanely light! Is this the lightest frame around?


985 grams is not particularly light. Lots of high-end carbon frames (from BMC, Cervelo, Felt, etc., etc.) come in at, or below that weight.

P.S.: The Scott Addict weighs 790grams in medium size, the LiteSpeed Ghisallo is 770grams, with frames individually weight certified...


----------

